# The Dictionarium was launched in 2003



## lebronletchev

Hi,

I have created a website concerned with all aspects of lexicography. As the title is in Latin (a cool and old title) I would like to translate into Latin language, the above piece of text.



> The Dictionarium was launched in 2003. It is concerned with all aspects of lexicography, including issues of design, compilation and use, and with dictionaries of all languages.


 
Best regards

Lebron Letchev


----------



## relativamente

Salve

My attempt

Id glossarium porrectum fuit anno MMIII, In eo pertractantur omnes species ad lexicographicam scientiam pertinentes, non omissa argumenta designii ordinationis et usus,atque cum omnium linguarum glossariis.

I don't know how to tranlate compilation. And choosed ordinatio. Compilo in Latin is a very nasti thing.*Beware of using this word.*


----------



## flljob

relativamente said:


> Salve
> 
> My attempt
> 
> Id glossarium porrectum fuit anno MMIII, In eo pertractantur omnes species ad lexicographicam scientiam pertinentes, non omissa argumenta designii ordinationis et usus,atque cum omnium linguarum glossariis.
> 
> I don't know how to tranlate compilation. And choosed ordinatio. *Compilo* in Latin is a very nasti thing.*Beware of using this word.*


 
¿Qué significa en español?

Gracias


----------



## lebronletchev

Thanks. In latin language it is very cool. Can I add more text in another *post*?

*compilation* similar to _*organization*_

*Sincerely*

*Lebron LeTchev*


----------



## biscortina

Salvete!

Quod ad verbum quaesitum "compilation" attinet, in hac sum sententia , ut fortasse hoc verbum "editio/editiones" -edition,statement- utatur.
"The Dictionarium was launched in 2003":
I. Thesaurus verborum confectum est / obvenit anno domini MMIII,(quod pertinet ad omnes species.....)


Valete,
biscortina


----------



## lebronletchev

I am confuse... please would be the last version for 


*The Dictionarium was launched in 2003. It is concerned with all aspects of lexicography, including issues of design, compilation and use, and with dictionaries of all languages. *

Sincerely

Lebron


----------



## loco44

biscortina said:


> Salvete!
> 
> Quod ad verbum quaesitum "compilation" attinet, in hac sum sententia , ut fortasse hoc verbum "editio/editiones" -edition,statement- utatur.
> "The Dictionarium was launched in 2003":
> I. Thesaurus verborum confectum est / obvenit anno domini MMIII,(quod pertinet ad omnes species.....)
> 
> 
> Valete,
> biscortina



The literal translation into Latin of English constructed phrases, sounds really funny: instead of _for what ... is concerned_ I suggest to use the old
and more appropriate classic Latin construction _de quaesito verbo ... etc._


----------

